# I am losing weight fast



## 21963 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have lost about 17 lbs in the last 2 months .....granted I am eating less but I am concerned now about my blood pressure meds because of the weight loss ...... my doc say's everything is fine but I am still concerned


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Bill,How much weight have you lost? I was diagnosed in July and have lost about 18lbs. I lost 10lbs right away, because of not eating too much. Istill try to eat small meals. Are you eating less? I am sure you're dr. will find an answer soon.Cindy


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I lost weight with Gerd also, went from 140 lbs, and down to 114 lbs in about 3 months. I'm hanging steady at 110 lbs or less at times, and have a hard time holding on to my current weight. I've had the million dollar tests done, and they diagnosed me with IBS and Gerd /Barretts.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I had my blood pressure come down from planned and expected weight loss (I was trying).Even though I am running just a little low the doctor is not concerned. I asked how low can it go before I have to back off medications (I actually did back off one of them, the other one I need for heart rhythm issues). He said as long as you don't have symptoms you can stay on the medications. IF you start fainting when you stand up or things like that talk to the doctor about your medications. Otherwise it is best to stay on them. Below normal blood pressure isn't much of a problem until it is really way below. I used to run about 105 over 65 when I was young, and had no problems with it.If you don't have a blood pressure measuring device it may be worth getting one to keep track, but as long as you aren't fainting or anything it is not anything to worry about.K.


----------



## 21963 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks Kathleen,I guess I have no worries really......I do a measuring device and I have been averaging 110/70. I am new to this whole Gerd thing.....I was diagnosed in July and have lost 25 lbs so far. I am struggling with breakfast foods any suggestionsBill


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I guess it depends on what bothers your heartburn.I have some gastritis and heartburn, but I tend to gain weight when I have that as I get hunger pains in the stomach and eating makes it feel better. Pretty much eating anything makes it better, so I've not had too much worries about food.I found this http://www.gicare.com/pated/edtgs03.htm and it sounds like mostly fatty is the issue, in general.Can you do oatmeal or Cream of wheat or anything like that (made with skim milk or water).When you reduce fat you may have to increase some portion sizes to get the same calories in. I'm eating fairly low fat now because I can eat more volume of food and still keep the calorie count low enough to lose weight.K.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been on Prilosec for several weeks, and while my chest and back aching and lump in the throat sensation are gone, I still have lots of phlegm in my throat, chest fullness for short periods of time, and belching sometimes after eating certain foods. They're not the "bad" or trigger foods, just things that should be okay for acid reflux. Do those of you on reflux medication still get the mucus in the throat, chest fullness, and belching at times? Will that go away, or is it just one of those things we'll always have?


----------



## 21781 (Nov 6, 2006)

i have been on nexium for 2 years straight no one told me you shouldnt take it longer till i sen gastro doc.I went and had upper test and found lots of polpys 2 was bleeding so he removed those but the other ones he left because he dont remove them unless they are over 1 cm...they were neg for cancer.But he said long usage of antiacids cause that.And I have acid so bad i smell it and it passes throught my stool and it is bad!Thye are now checking me for zollier ellsion..if i have it there is no cure i wont find out till tues iam so freaked out...... does anyone else have that much acid pepcid dont work and zanttac dont either


----------

